# Sci-Mx Mass vs Serious ON mass



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

treating myself as im bored of thick oat shakes with whey. been using Serious mass already for a change from oats, (2x 100g oat shakes a day + 1 serious mass) to help me acheive my 4500 daily cals.

however i done abit of looking around, and Sci-Mx looks good too, and want peoples inputs.

i worked out the servings, and im going to by 3/4 bags of each, which give me equal amount of servings (16 per bag)

so to break it down;

Sci-mx

£165 for 4 bags/tubs.

cals - 1200

pro - 92g per serving (all amino acids)

Carbohydrates 200g g

of which sugars 10 g

Fat 8 g

of which saturates 5 g

Fibre 6.6 g

Serious Mass

£175 for 4 bags

Calories: 1250

Total Fat: 4.5g

Saturated Fat: 3g

Total Carbohydrate: 252g

Sugars: 40g

Protein: 50g

So basicly the Sci-mx has ALOT less sugar, and more protein (in amino form) but im not decided on either. i know i enjoy serious mass in choclate but sci-mx seems like better ingredients


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Instant oats and sugar added in to your protein powder?

Never been a fan of mass gainers seems like lot of money for something you can mix yourself, I understand they have other ingredients in them but in the grand scheme of things you can source those yourself separately and im just not a big believe in anything outside of fish oil, vit maybe creatine. other than that I think they are all the product of good marketing, example no one posts up a topic saying I just gained 20lbs of glutamine and hmb blends.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Delboy GLA said:


> Instant oats and sugar added in to your protein powder?
> 
> Never been a fan of mass gainers seems like lot of money for something you can mix yourself, I understand they have other ingredients in them but in the grand scheme of things you can source those yourself separately and im just not a big believe in anything outside of fish oil, vit maybe creatine. other than that I think they are all the product of good marketing, example no one posts up a topic saying I just gained 20lbs of glutamine and hmb blends.


dont get me wrong, like i said, i already drink a 100g oats+50g whey, with creatine + bcaas shake 2x a day, but im bulking and have some spare money, so want to indulge abit more with a treat, cos honestly im sick of thick lumpy oat shakes that bloat me out.

im not trying to say 'im gunna gain 20lbs using this product' im just using it to bump my macros + cals up ED to reach my desired daily macros


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

whats your diet like?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

M1 - 100g oats+50g whey shake, Bannana + 2 ceral bars.

M2 - 200g chicken in 2 wraps, inc leteance, baby tomatos etc. 1 large bannana

M3 - 200-250g pasta + 200g chicken in tomato soup. 1 large bannana

M4 - 100g oats+50g whey shake

M5 - Standard dinner at home. roughly stick to 40/40/20 pro, carbs,fats, boiled potatos, chicken, veg etc.

black coffee pre workout

bcaas glycofuse intra workout

M6 - 1 serious mass shake, + 2 table spoons peanutbutter, and if i can fit it in, a rice cake or two


----------



## Rytiny4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mutant mass is one I've used in the past. Peanut butter chocolate tastes like a snickers bar. Not sure how the info compares to the on or sci


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Sci mx lean gain mrf I have used before, very good product.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I would never waste my money on "weight gainers" just make your own, whey + carbs its the same at half the price! You could start getting fancy and adding in EVO, PB, Milk, Ice Bananas, honey... mix it up every day, I don't like Oats ether it ruins the shake but you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

A CLEAN mass gainer for about £25 per 5kg:

1kg of whey ~£15 from Bodybuilding Warehouse

4kg of oat *powder* ~£10 from Bodybuilding Warehouse.

You'll find that all low-sugar mass gainers are pretty much as above, but for twice the price. Buy yourself, mix, profit.


----------

